# Miniature Tool Collection



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

I've decided to start a new thread to announce my collection of miniature tools and the tool board / box and work bench I built to display them. I'm also working on a video that will hopefully show more detail. Ralph


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Should be on DIY TV's "Cool Tools" show.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's really impressive! 

My only question is did you use the miniature tools to build the miniature box and bench?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like full size. How big is this? Need something to show reference to size. 
Looks really nice though.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice, did you make all the tools also?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's pretty cool. How did you come by the tools?









 







.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks gents. I built everything in the picture except the penny and oil can. I have a passion for tools and for woodworking ( metal working also) and am afflicted with the need to scavenge, collect, build and use tools of the trades. Building miniatures of wood and metal is a hobby that I have explored and enjoyed for quite some time. Thought I'd add a pic of these huge thumbs just for scale. This hammer and the plane in front were cast in solid gold. Other pieces include silver, brass and gold with exotic wood handles on some pieces. Ralph


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Dude your hands are huge!!!!!

Mark


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

*Miniature Tools Video*

Finally figured out the video. Ralph


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

That my friend is incredible...How do you put set in a saw that size?


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

A couple new pics. Ralph

Stair Maker saws


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Those are just plain cool. I have the first three Veritas miniature planes, and they are a pleasure to own, and use your tools however are amazing.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sweet little layout tools! Do you use those when making the other tools/bench/displays?

You missed out on the marking gauge swap. I would have loved to be the recipient of that one. Really amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yes,I really do use em to create others just like in the full scale world. Sorry I missed out on the tool trade. Maybe next time. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

I finally got a "New" set of chisels (tool steel & case hardened) with walnut handles for my collection. Ralph


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I know when I drop a screw or small part on the dust and shaving covered floor it is a pain to look for it, I can only imagine the dread of dropping and loosing one of these tools. cause they usually end up in the darkest hardest to reach spot conceivable.......

funny thing is tho. its always in the last spot you think to look......


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

John, you are so right about that. It does seem that no matter what I'm working on, it always has a way of ending up on the floor where I can't find it. Sometimes I've had to make a new part only to find the lost one in any most unlikely place later. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Just finished a new tool that has been in the making for some time. Ralph


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ralph, you have a very serious problem there fella ;-)


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. I do have a serious problem; thank goodness it's a little one. :yes: Ralph


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful work Art. Makes my clunky fingers hurt just to think about making them!!!!!


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Woh! I am impressed. Just noticed this thread. I have been busy with other things for awhile but have some time available now for a few weeks at least.

We have a lady at our Wood Club who has a passion for Doll Houses and furniture. She was given a large older doll house which she wants to renovate, tear some walls down and put new ones up.

All the guys here are power tool junkies which is good for building a doll house, not much help in renovating though. looks like I am the only hand tool guy who can help her.

I have had to make some hand tools that are functional, at best, and do the job and I would have killed for that plane you made. We have to remove some walls and put insome dadoes and I sort of cobbled together an Old Woman's toothing plane.

------

I know nothing about Miniature tools and miniatue wood work but because I have said I will help her with this Doll's House and furniture I better learn real quick.

Do you use those tools for real wood work or are they for show. Maybe you might be able to tell us the advantages of miniature tools over the more standard size ones, when doing miniatures.

Also, is their somewhere you can point me to so I can improve my knowledge. This is a facinating project, 

Pete


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Mike. So that might be why my fingers hurt all the time? Or it may be cuz I bumped and ground em so much when I was working full scale. :yes: Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Pete. Hope you can find some time to make sawdust for a while. Initially I built some small tools to aid me in my model airplane building interests, and they worked out very well for me. Seems that every time I had a special new job to do, I first built a special tool to assist, and ultimately, I ended up making new miniature tools between flight projects till it became my primary interest, and now I use my miniature tool collection to construct miniature furniture, etc. 

Just jump in and learn by doing. Some of us learned much by finding ways to hide our mistakes. Lots can be learned by assisting with the repairs of the doll house, etc. Some specialty tools can be forund in most hobbie stores. I've used some, but now build my own mostly for aesthetic purposes. Ralph


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I am in amazement! What an incredible talent.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Art.

Would it be possible to show some of your Miniature furniture. I have been making toys for Grandson and now I have a new grand daughter girls seem harder to cater for.

Because I am almost retired and do not need to build anything large, except, maybe some home renovations and running repairs, small suits me.

Looking forward to your continuing involvement with this forum, We have a project section in which I know the guys there would be fascinated by your Miniature Tools and w-i-p and finished furniture.

Dont want to drag you away from the hand tool section, because this is the place to show them, but I am sure the guys in the project area will be blown away especially, Kenbo and Buggyman who have quite inventive minds when they run into a problem and just cobble up a solution.

Pete


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Pete. I'll try to post pics of some of the miniature furniture that I've built in the project area also. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Art, I bow before your awesome. Your work is so cool it gives me goosebumps. Extremely cool and impressive!!!


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thought I'd post a close up of the tool boards. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

My most recent build. Ralph


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Holy crap, guys... I just checked out some more of Art's videos on YouTube. I swear, you all HAVE TO check out some of the other miniatures he's made. I swear they will absolutely floor you.

Art, you are a craftsman of the highest order! Your work is beyond words. I am absolutely blown away by your skills and talent. You are a master in every sense of the word. And even that description may fall short of describing your talent and your work. I am truly honored to be in your virtual presence. You have my utmost respect as a craftsman. :notworthy:

Seriously, guys. Take some time and go see his other videos. You will NOT be disappointed. I promise you.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Beautiful work :icon_smile:! 
As wood patternmakers by trade, we appreciate your attention to detail!!!!!!
Keep it up :smile::smile::smile:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Steve, Thank you. I appreciate the acolades you ascribe to me, but I assure you that the pleasure to be among such exceptional craftsmen and artisans as on this forum is all mine. Much of what I know I have gleaned here. I do invite all to visit my YouTube channel: by Art Rafael under miniature tools, miniature hand made wood planes, and miniature solenoid engine. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you Marena and Vinny. As with you, my attention is on detail to convey a realistic impression. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Found another old tool in the archives. Ralph


----------

